# Which chicken?



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

I purchased 10 "pullets" from TSC and was told they were white leghorns but now at 8 ish weeks I'm wondering if they are maybe Cornish rock x's. How would I tell the difference?









Thanks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is white leghorn. I just google images of 8 week old cornish x's and 8 week old white leghorn and they look totally different from each other. Yours are deffintily not Cornish X's.


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Apyl. Not good at distinguishing yet! I did google images but was still unsure! Lol! I'll get better! ;-)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So happy for you they're not Cornish. They are really cute little white birds.


----------



## lawton (Apr 5, 2013)

You can tell the difference in weight and in in the legs if the legs are pretty thick there probually Cornish.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

If they were Cornish and 8 weeks old they would weigh about 7 pounds and be fully grown!!! The birds pictured are NOT Cornish rocks


----------

